# Golden Eagles, Arui wild sheep and wild pigs.



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

After seeing camperstop Sierra Espuna at Totana on MHF we thought that we should give it a try as the walking and cycling sounded good.

Well we have been here a week and have not been disappointed, we have made full use of the sheets provided detailing some good walks and cycle rides for all abilities.

This morning as we were sat out in the sun watching black caps in the tree on our pitch, and taking it easy before a bike ride we were treated to the sight of an immature Golden Eagle flying right over the camper site. 

This is a great site for getting out into the Sierra Espuna national Park whether you choose to cycle walk or scooter the roads are good and very quiet and the chances of getting close to nature are very high.

Martin


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Cool, we can't wait to stop the world and get off. A few things to organise before we can. Added Totana to POI's. . John


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks for that Martin. I've put it. On the list to stay there when next in that at area.

Val


----------

